# Singapore PR



## michellevinnetan (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi
Basically here abit about myself

Im 25 years old . Graduate degree in accouting from Indonesia. I have been working at Singapore since i graduate(around 1.5 yeara)

Change job once from epass to spass. 
My mom is SPR, remarried with Singapore Citizen. 

Currently my pr just got rejected. 

Anyone got similar story? Or succesfull pr application story?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

